
We find 1k leaks/day on GitHub - GuGunst
https://github.com/GitGuardian/Getting-Started-With-The-Individual-App
======
actionowl
Neat, I'd like to add this to my Company's GitHub repos, we already pay for a
couple of GitHub integrations and this sounds useful...

> Pricing:

> Contact sales

Nope.

